# Speech / Occupational Therapists



## ssdessing

Hi Folks - 

We are in the process of evaluating a move to Tokyo and need any references you may have for English speaking speech / occupational therapists in the Tokyo area - we have received initial feedback that these services are extremely limited in Japan(especially OT).

Our five year old son is need of on-going therapy and we want to be certain that we can get the appropriate support for him before committing to the move from Zurich to Tokyo.

Best regards,
Scott & Susan Dessing


----------



## larabell

Have you tried the US Embassy? The Embassy in Japan maintains a page of medical professionals who claim to be able to speak English. That, or a web search, are probably your best bets... though, in my experience, very few medical professionals in Japan speak English at a conversational level.


----------



## skoster

ssdessing said:


> Hi Folks -
> 
> We are in the process of evaluating a move to Tokyo and need any references you may have for English speaking speech / occupational therapists in the Tokyo area - we have received initial feedback that these services are extremely limited in Japan(especially OT).
> 
> Our five year old son is need of on-going therapy and we want to be certain that we can get the appropriate support for him before committing to the move from Zurich to Tokyo.
> 
> Best regards,
> Scott & Susan Dessing


I just happened across this, sorry it's late. I'm a US Speech Language Pathologist and our professional organization has a search page for finding a professional (sorry, I'm not really looking for private work outside of my job).

EDIT: I can't post a link. Just google ASHA find an slp and only put Japan as the search criterion on the ASHA page.

I presume AOTA (for OTs) has something similar.

Good luck!


----------

